# Anyone ever use lemongrass in a recipe?



## BigDaveK (Apr 16, 2022)

I need to stop looking at my yard for wine ideas. (Yeah, that will happen.)

Each year I grow lemongrass from seed and use it for teas and cooking. The thought occurred to me that, like cooking, lemongrass and ginger might be a good combination. I'm thinking that, similar to herbal wines, I would need to make a strong tea first. I'm also thinking it might be an interesting addition to skeeter pee.

Anyone ever use it?


----------



## Rocky (Apr 16, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> I need to stop looking at my yard for wine ideas. (Yeah, that will happen.)
> 
> Each year I grow lemongrass from seed and use it for teas and cooking. The thought occurred to me that, like cooking, lemongrass and ginger might be a good combination. I'm thinking that, similar to herbal wines, I would need to make a strong tea first. I'm also thinking it might be an interesting addition to skeeter pee.
> 
> Anyone ever use it?


Never tried it but I can't see why it would not work. I made a Skeeter Pee years ago and we drank the hell out of it in the Summer! I called it "Piscio di Zanzara," which is the Italian translation, but it sounds more appetizing.


----------



## BigDaveK (Apr 16, 2022)

Rocky said:


> Never tried it but I can't see why it would not work. I made a Skeeter Pee years ago and we drank the hell out of it in the Summer! I called it "Piscio di Zanzara," which is the Italian translation, but it sounds more appetizing.



OMG, I love the Italian name! I'm going to use that on my next batch. I think I like it better than the Hungarian "szunyog pisilni". I know someone who wouldn't try my skeeter pee just because of the name. Crazy. Well, now I have a fix for that!

I'll definitely have to try the lemongrass in a SP batch. It should intensify the lemon flavor without adding acidity.


----------

